# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: Two of Ron Paul's Ties for Sale!

## TaftFan

I saw someone post this on Amash's page:

"Carol Paul is kindly helping us with our GOP fund raising again, in Nevada, and chose these ties out of Ron's closet to donate. Ron autographed them, too. Go here to bid! Thanks!!"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blue-Paisley...item4861b25718

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-White-an...item4861b2688f

----------


## Henry Rogue

What no Gold tie?  Looks like the Texas tie is beating the Blue tie 565 to 305.

----------


## V3n

Dag!! Still not the one I was hoping for...

I've been searching two years for this one:



SOURCE

----------


## green73

> What no Gold tie?  Looks like the Texas tie is beating the Blue tie 565 to 305.


I'd pay to get this one.

----------


## muzzled dogg

Bid prices are no joke

----------


## MelissaWV

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand now too rich for my blood.

----------


## oyarde

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand now too rich for my blood.


Yeah , I saw that .

----------

